# "Darklands: A Vampire's Tale"



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

Second edition.

Twenty years ago, Susan Archer witnessed the brutal murder of her beloved twin brother.

Now, the murderer, Devin McCree, has returned. Although Devin is a "Deathwalker," Susan soon discovers that he is not the monster she has feared for so long.

Leaving her old life behind, she joins Devin on his run from a crazed vampire hunter. Unwilling to let his love disappear, Michael soon follows.

Can Michael save Susan? Does she even need or want to be saved?

"Darklands: A Vampire's Tale" is a violent tale of survival, bloodlust , and two people trying to hang on to the last shreds of their humanity, while teetering on the edge of immortality.

"Darklands: A Vampire's Tale" is the first volume in the Darklands Vampire series.

Print version length 316 pages.

Brand new professionally edited edition.










http://www.amazon.com/Darklands-Vampires-Tale-Donna-Burgess/dp/0982966512/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Darklands/Donna-Burgess/e/9780982966525/?itm=1


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Donna, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

----We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi everyone. This morning, please join me on the first stop of my blog tour to promote _*Darklands: A Vampire's Tale*_. I will be the guest blogger over at FangTastic Books. We are also holding a terrific giveaway of both print and e-book versions of my book. Click on over to check it out and get entered in the drawing!

http://fang-tasticbooks.blogspot.com/2011/01/guest-blog-and-giveaway-with-donna.html


_merged with existing thread for this book -- Ann_


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

As part of the February blog tour, review spot Words of Wisdom has reviewed "Darklands." Thanks, joder!

http://wowfromthescarfprincess.blogspot.com/


----------

